# Breeding just did



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Just breed for the first time my baby alicia lol


its her 3rd heat cycle and my buddy borrow me a grandson of the multi time mexican champion pancho villa
here are some pics my wife took


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

...Being a breeder I dont take picture of the tie, unless I use a stud to prove that they tied. Are they both KC??


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding. I hope that Alicia has a safe and easy pregnancy and delivery. You will have to post some pics as she progresses.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

besides that , this isn't how you welcome your self to the form.
I really don't know what to say. ugh i just CAN'T wait to see what others will have to say about this , i can see you won't be here long


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> ...Being a breeder I dont take picture of the tie, unless I use a stud to prove that they tied. Are they both KC??


i never say i was a breeder of chi's .. and yes all those dogs are FCI registered
i just like dogs im a breeder myself of american pit bull terriers but i got hooked with the chi's and i dont see why i cant bred some im a responsable owner and plus all those dogs fit the FCI standar

take care


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Good luck with the breeding. I hope that Alicia has a safe and easy pregnancy and delivery. You will have to post some pics as she progresses.


thanx she will have the best care in my house s all my animals


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

First, I'm not going to bash you because we are all adults here.
And on that note..but, i'm not exactly sure, why you are posting those pictures? Not everyone here breeds..just letting ya know so to some people might take offense to the pictures. Are they akc or ckc? I hope you've done all your hw on the breed & breeding. Good luck and hope she has a very safe pregnancy.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome. The brown one looks angry there..


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Please can someone educate me.......do you have to hold them like that?......


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

bniles4 said:


> First, I'm not going to bash you because we are all adults here.
> And on that note..but, i'm not exactly sure, why you are posting those pictures? Not everyone here breeds..just letting ya know so to some people might take offense to the pictures. Are they akc or ckc? I hope you've done all your hw on the breed & breeding. Good luck and hope she has a very safe pregnancy.


just wanted to share some pics if them offensive pictures admin can delete my post as easy as that

those dogs are FCI registered


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> Welcome. The brown one looks angry there..


lol he is a good boy . my friend borrow me him and my wife already loves him


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Nana4u said:


> Please can someone educate me.......do you have to hold them like that?......


No you dont have to hold them like that, they tie on there own and will come apart on there own after 10-20 mins.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nana4u said:


> Please can someone educate me.......do you have to hold them like that?......


lol i was thinking the exact same thing!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> No you dont have to hold them like that, they tie on there own and will come apart on there own after 10-20 mins.



Thanks Ciarra
I was thinking the same thing. Poor little things


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Murice Carver said:


> lol he is a good boy . my friend borrow me him and my wife already loves him



It was probably the flash of red in his eyes. 

I'm personally not too sure why these pictures would be considered offensive... they are dogs doing what dogs do....and this is not the Victorian era... 

I'm not a breeder of anything furry, but I do like your dogs. I saw them on the other thread. They look like chihuahuas, and not short-haired pomeranians in the head. Awesome.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Murice Carver said:


> i never say i was a breeder of chi's .. and yes all those dogs are FCI registered
> i just like dogs im a breeder myself of american pit bull terriers but i got hooked with the chi's and i dont see why i cant bred some im a responsable owner and plus all those dogs fit the FCI standar
> 
> take care


I understand your a responsible owner, but its better to breed KCs. not bashing your Kennel Club but it seems to be an off kennel like UCKI, APRI, and ACA. Plus with the economy being very bad, its not the best to be breeding unless your giving the pups away for free. Thats why I stop breeding since there is no demand for puppies right now and no one has time or money to spend money on a puppy. Money is tight for everyone. But I wish the best, and hope she doesnt need c-section and that you dont have a hard time finding them homes.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

katsrevenge said:


> It was probably the flash of red in his eyes.
> 
> I'm personally not too sure why these pictures would be considered offensive... they are dogs doing what dogs do....and this is not the Victorian era...
> 
> I'm not a breeder of anything furry, but I do like your dogs. I saw them on the other thread. They look like chihuahuas, and not short-haired pomeranians in the head. Awesome.


nono not saying they are to me. but there are some younger people who post here that might take them offensive. Just looking at it from all angles lol there was a 13 year old girl on here a few weeks ago, some parents are weird about that kind of thing. so just saying.


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I understand your a responsible owner, but its better to breed KCs. not bashing your Kennel Club but it seems to be an off kennel like UCKI, APRI, and ACA. Plus with the economy being very bad, its not the best to be breeding unless your giving the pups away for free. Thats why I stop breeding since there is no demand for puppies right now and no one has time or money to spend money on a puppy. Money is tight for everyone. But I wish the best, and hope she doesnt need c-section and that you dont have a hard time finding them homes.


{

if you have a little of knowledge FCI is the biggest canine registry all over the world bigger than any kennel club.. all those dogs can be kennel club registered but personally and nobody here in mexico cares about akc ukc or any kennel club just FCI regarding dog shows 


i breed dogs for me just as my APBT's i havent sold a dog in 5 ot 6 years and got plenty of room for em .. i breed those dogs for me not for sale purposes theres already home for those guys incase it takes (with my own family members)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I have an issue with this post because on the real , they don't even look like chis . This ISN'T a breeding forum , now if it was a breeding forum i'd be more than happy to see that and i'd welcome it . But this forum like someone said is a FAMILY forum, for young and old.

Now if you would have just said that so and so just bred oh k good for you but not everyone wants to see that. You even could have just posted the puppy pics but i dont agree. 

I also think your BS'n when you say that you have have all the pups from your breeds. I know i have alot of dogs but mine are small, now your telling me that you kept all the pups from a APBT litter? They have about 9-12 pups and you KEPT all of them come on!

Im done


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Kioana said:


> I have an issue with this post because on the real , they don't even look like chis . This ISN'T a breeding forum , now if it was a breeding forum i'd be more than happy to see that and i'd welcome it . But this forum like someone said is a FAMILY forum, for young and old.
> 
> Now if you would have just said that so and so just bred oh k good for you but not everyone wants to see that. You even could have just posted the puppy pics but i dont agree.
> 
> ...


maybe for you they dont look like chi's i dont posted the pics to say ( hey do they look like chihuahuas)? i know what i got 

they come from a very very reputable breeder in my country so i dont come here to search any aproval about that kind 


if you dont belive me or not about my other dogs APBT's personally and dont care i know what im telling and its the truth got plenty of room in my place for my dogs and i give the best care to all my animals the proof it in the pudding

one of my old warriors rip last winter a few years ago q 12 years old in the back garden of my house









some pups i ahd months ago at my wifes playgraound room lol








enjoy and if you think im bullshitting you are quite wrong


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

> i never say i was a breeder of chi's .. and yes all those dogs are FCI registered
> i just like dogs im a breeder myself of american pit bull terriers but i got hooked with the chi's and i dont see why i cant bred some im a responsable owner and plus all those dogs fit the FCI standar


If you are not a breeder of chis then WHY ARE YOU BREEDING THEM? seems like a way to make money , also these chis aren't FCY standar ... the male maybe but not the female.....

This is from FCI!
*



Faults: Any departure from the foregoing points should be considered a fault and the seriousness with which the fault should be regarded should be in exact proportion to its degree. 

Click to expand...

*


> *Missing teeth. *
> *“Double teeth” (persistence of temporary teeth). *
> *Deformed jaws. *
> *Pointed ears. *
> ...


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Kioana said:


> If you are not a breeder of chis then WHY ARE YOU BREEDING THEM? seems like a way to make money , also these chis aren't FCY standar ... the male maybe but not the female.....
> 
> This is from FCI!



all those chi's are fci registered as im telling it because i got the papers signed .. all those dogs are as well (federacion canofila mexicana registered blue ribbon paper that means i can show any of those dogs worldwide by the F.C.I ) that goes by the FCI registry 


im not a chi breeder you are correct but i paid for my dogs and i can breed my dogs nobody can change that . plus down here they will lead his life with love respect and the best care somebody can give their animals

making money? sorry but i got plenty of money i feed 30 plus dogs nowdays ( and i feed my apbt's with proplan athe adults) eukanuba when i got any pups on the ground i feed my chi's royal canin) and ive never though about breeding dogs for selling purposes or making money because my bussines does that for me maybe im mexican and yall would say or think im poor and cant afford but sure and thank god i can afford for this and my other hobbies
take care and god bless


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol ugh whatever
i can't wait till this gets locked so you can stop making an ass of your self


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol ugh whatever
> i can't wait till this gets locked so you can stop making an ass of your self


your welcome and thanx for your such kind of words


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

bniles4 said:


> nono not saying they are to me. but there are some younger people who post here that might take them offensive. Just looking at it from all angles lol there was a 13 year old girl on here a few weeks ago, some parents are weird about that kind of thing. so just saying.


LOL, when I was a 13 yr old girl I had seen much much worse then two dogs mating. Don't they show that 'Mirecal of Life" video in sex ed anymore??? (sorry, spell checker has failed me) Parents need to relax a bit.



Kioana said:


> lol ugh whatever
> i can't wait till this gets locked so you can stop making an ass of your self


..... wow.... She's been nothing but polite here....even if you don't agree with her. Different places, different standards, different interpretations of standards. I for one love her dogs. I think they look great. I would take one of them over some others I have seen here. (though they were cute as well... but I prefer the non-pom face)

Cute pit pups.  You must have a lot of room, LOL.


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> LOL, when I was a 13 yr old girl I had seen much much worse then two dogs mating. Don't they show that 'Mirecal of Life" video in sex ed anymore??? (sorry, spell checker has failed me) Parents need to relax a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for the words im a male lol my wife wanted to post but she doesnt speak english


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

EEp. Sorry! I keep reading your name as "Marice" which is a woman's name... I apologize.


----------



## Murice Carver (Apr 18, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> EEp. Sorry! I keep reading your name as "Marice" which is a woman's name... I apologize.


its maurice but i mispeLled it on the registered as maurice lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not a prude, far from it, but I am with Kiona on this one. I don't think this forum is the place for mating photographs and I can't help but question the motivation for posting them...what's the point?

Barbara


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Whoa! I wasn't expecting that when I scrolled down to take a look at the pics. I am not sure how I feel about it though. I guess he's just excited and wanted to share


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wasent expecting it but its nature 
good luck with the breed hope all goes well for alica 
and hope she has a trouble free and healthy pregnancy and delivery


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Am I the only dumb a$$ that didn't even know they were breeding??? They're backwards!!! What the hell??? How did I miss this juicy post yesterday when I was bored to tears??? This is a good one. Okay, I can't even offer an opinion on the etiquette of this thread seeing as I didn't even know what they were doing. 

Good luck with the pregnancy, I hope she does well.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Please everyone be respecful when giving your opinions. There will always be disagreements and different opinions but the purpose of the board is to share knowledge and experience with others in a nice way. Bashing people for their beliefs and opinions won't help anyone.... we're all mature here, calling people names is not allowed.
Whether it's wrong or right it's already done. Remember the old saying if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all?


----------

